# P. metallica mated female



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

I took this photo a short while back whilst doing some tank maintenance. She was first mated on the 20th January, and a few times since. She's been webbed in for about 2 weeks now. So, very shortly, I should have either a sac, or a freshly moulted spider that I'll want to throw at the wall 

Wish me luck


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

lol besta luck mate *heres wishin for a sac!*:no1:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

*shakes piggybank in readiness*


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Best of luck mate, will have some pairing up to do myself soon, so if yours goes well, expect me to pester you


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

You know its going to be a molt!!!!!!!!!!

If its a sac then I would put it under lock and key because you know you will be hounded for months until they hatch!!!!!!!!!

Bagsy No.1 on waiting list please lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Nismo75 said:


> You know its going to be a molt!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If its a sac then I would put it under lock and key because you know you will be hounded for months until they hatch!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bagsy No.1 on waiting list please lol


bog off, I posted before you :lol2:


----------



## shortyshazz (Mar 21, 2009)

best of luck dan hope your sucessful :2thumb:


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> bog off, I posted before you :lol2:


:lol2: Ok you may have JUST got in before me. i'll be No.1 (in waiting)/ No.2 on list :lol2:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm really nervous about this. I've worked so hard on getting this far. No one really wants to give advice on breeding metallica, so I've had to do a lot of climate research and piece differing information from various sources. I really want to put it all in a bts article.

I've taken alot of precautions not to over feed her, and she only moulted 6 and a half months ago. I'll be absolutely heart broken if she moults out again.


----------



## Rosie27 (Feb 16, 2009)

good luck

*hint creep hint* lol


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice one Dan, I was only speaking about you the other day and wondering how your P. metalica was getting on!

Wierd hey?!

Hope all goes well with it mate, im gona be pairing my GBB next week after a chat with Pete on sunday, so il be crossing everything for success, not only for me but you too! lol


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL Nathan, the best people to talk to about breeding will be Mary and Becky, I'm in my infancy as far as breeding comes so I'll be open ears just like you, especially considering the GBB 

Fantastic news Dan, really gunning for you to get this as I know you've been trying for a while. Best of luck.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Good luck Daniel-san! I hope you get over-run by P.Metallica slings. :lol2:


----------



## shrek090 (Jun 24, 2008)

good luck dan, hope she does a sac for you.:2thumb:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> LOL Nathan, the best people to talk to about breeding will be Mary and Becky, I'm in my infancy as far as breeding comes so I'll be open ears just like you, especially considering the GBB
> 
> Fantastic news Dan, really gunning for you to get this as I know you've been trying for a while. Best of luck.


 
Ha ha, but your still waaaay ahead of breeding than me anyway! lol

Well ill be chatting my little socks off then, well more like sitting there with my ears wide open and a pad to jot everything down, as my brain likes to trick me into thinking its remembered then losing it all of a sudden at the last minute! lol


----------



## Shayler (Jul 8, 2008)

Good luck Dan , i have my fingers crossed for ya


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Good luck hope its a sac buy the sounds of it you have put the work in so theres no reason why you shouldn't be rewarded.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

there are not many pokie keepers on this site so I expect a share of the spoils :lol2: paid up in front of course:lol2:
Dan.....cheque book,paypal...anything....whatever you want :flrt:
must have a gooty
Paul


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Hmmmm.... Are theese spiders hard to look after?:whistling2:
its bloody STUNNING!
Of anyone has a caresheet i will be in your debt! 
Good luck!


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

if it only molted 6 months ago i'd dault its going to molt again so soon 

 add me to the wanting sling (s) list please


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the good luck wishes  I'm not checking on her at all for another 5 days - it's going to be tough!



matto2k said:


> if it only molted 6 months ago i'd dault its going to molt again so soon
> 
> add me to the wanting sling (s) list please


She's moulted out twice within 3 months before... *After* maturing :censor:



beguana said:


> Hmmmm.... Are theese spiders hard to look after?:whistling2:
> its bloody STUNNING!
> Of anyone has a caresheet i will be in your debt!
> Good luck!


They are *really* easy to look after. They like it warm, dry, and dark. Water dish, good piece of cork bark as a hide, and feed once a week (they are quite small, so don't need very much to eat). They come from a semi arid region, so there's no need to spray or worry about humidity levels. That's pretty much it.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

oooooooooooooooo i saw your name and thought she had come out and i wanted to check and see which it is. I am sooooooo rooting for you.:no1:


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

Danhalen said:


> Thanks for the good luck wishes  I'm not checking on her at all for another 5 days - it's going to be tough!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Do they moult out due to stress or what?


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Put me on the list for a Spidling! 
How much do theese go for! :2thumb:


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

You are a model for a sac I would say Dan !! Fingers crossed


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Also put me on the waiting list...would do ANYTHING for one of these...as i am sure most people would!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> Also put me on the waiting list...would do ANYTHING for one of these...as i am sure most people would!


Oo-er...


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> Also put me on the waiting list...would do ANYTHING for one of these...as i am sure most people would!


not quite anything......


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

lol you can't say anything on here without it being corrupted lol.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

♫ Dan Dan the Pokie Man ♫

Fingers crossed for you matey, keep us updated!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> lol you can't say anything on here without it being corrupted lol.


No, no you can't.


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> No, no you can't.


lol...i shall remember this then forever more and watch what i say!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> No, no you can't.


That's why this is such a wonderful place.


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

lol, i knew there was a reason why i loved it here.


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Wow, just read on a German forum that someone waited just about a year before she finally dropped a sac. and he had to simulate dry and rain seasons too ...


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

6 weeks on from the last picture:










I'm not looking at her very often, but one of the authors of the German pokie book asked for me to send him a couple of snaps. With a little luck, she could drop a sac during September or so... fingers crossed.


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

September!?  Just when my student loan is due in :2thumb:


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

*great!*

although i dont know you, just like to say good luck, and is it me or are p.metalicas getting more and more popular?

i want to start breeding my red knee, any tips and she is pretty aggressive, so what advise can u give me as this will be my first time? pm please


----------



## scorpionking (Feb 15, 2009)

good luck hope she throws a sack and not a molt


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Another quick update. Still showing growth, and developing the classic pre sac "bell shape". Still not getting my hopes up, but I guess you have to keep the faith


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome Dan, i haven't bred pokies myself so cant say about the shape but it looking plump, DINK DONK!!! :lol2:


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Hi*

Hi, im pretty new at owning tarantulas, (started around a year ago) and i absolutely love porkies (who doesn't?, especially the metallica) and i was just flying by to say best of luck! And by any chance you know how long metallica's are pregnant :lol2: And how many slings there will be? (im guessing its pretty low as these are quite rare)


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

She is a stunning T and all the best and hope it is a sac 
I would love to have one cause they are so stunning.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

She certainly looks like she's filling out. Good luck.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry folks. She's on her back right now 

Still, I have another MM arriving on Tuesday, and another female in premoult. Should have a breeding group ready within a couple of weeks.

I'll try and have some ready just in time for the BTS show.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Come on Dan , have a word with them . How am I supposed afford one if they wont breed and become more affordable . 

On a serious note , sorry to hear that and better luck next time .


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

How frustrating!


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

Fingers crossed for next time


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Well i guess it's a lot better than her laying the egg sac then eating it :/ But good luck for the future and if you ever crack it i want a few!


----------



## ShouldIBeDamned (Aug 24, 2008)

add me to thast list please too 

good luck for next time though, it must be so frustrating to get so far and for her to go and molt


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

noooooooooooooo! thats real bad luck m8, sorry to hear that


----------



## neil hayles (Jul 12, 2008)

Bad luck Dan,it must be so frustrating for you mate!!! Pick yaself up and dust yaself down,and try again matey 
cheers...Neil


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Good luck next time Dan!!


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

To be honest, in a way I'm glad she moulted. As some of you know, Julie's female pederseni died after eating several locusts from a possibly contaminated batch. Well, the other two spiders that ate from the batch are currently in ICU, showing signs of illness.

If the mated metallica had not have been in premoult, she would have eaten from the same batch too.


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> To be honest, in a way I'm glad she moulted. As some of you know, Julie's female pederseni died after eating several locusts from a possibly contaminated batch. Well, the other two spiders that ate from the batch are currently in ICU, showing signs of illness.
> 
> If the mated metallica had not have been in premoult, she would have eaten from the same batch too.


 
Well I am always believing in Fate !! Some stuff haappen for a reason !! :whistling2:


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> I'm really nervous about this. I've worked so hard on getting this far. No one really wants to give advice on breeding metallica, so I've had to do a lot of climate research and piece differing information from various sources. I really want to put it all in a bts article.
> 
> I've taken alot of precautions not to over feed her, and she only moulted 6 and a half months ago. I'll be absolutely heart broken if she moults out again.


 Heart Broken yet ???? :whistling2: LOL


----------

